# Benzo withdrawal (Xanax), others?



## Tepsu (Oct 25, 2007)

So here's the story (try to make it short): when I used Xanax once in a while (many years ago) it really worked wonders, made me feel NORMAL and I was able to do things that would have been torture otherwise. Then while studying went to see a doc who prescribed me 0,5mg twice a day cause I felt I couldn't cope school without. Little did I know back then... The dosage worked ok for about a year (tho made me a bit tired) but then slowly lost its' effect. After that my dosage has increased all the way to 2,5mg a day in just a few years.

Now I find myself in a situation where i'm basicly homebound and my anxiety, dp/dr, depression prevents me from living - well at least for me this ain't no life. Doctors and therapists (even friends!) keep telling I should wait for a "better time" until I try to withdraw. But I feel like there's no better time coming, and I have started wondering if the benzos actually keep me in this "darkness". So I have decided to give it a try and really, really slowly lower my dosage. I have now taken about 5% off of my daily dosage (one fourth of a 0.5mg pill). It's been 11 days since I started and I do feel it, but I can deal with it.

I was hoping to find people in similar situation or just your opinions, all the comments are welcome! TY for reading


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

That is a prudent decision and you're taking the proper approach. My general advice for people who are slowly decreasing their dependence on a benzo (or any med for that matter) is not to feel pressured to stick to a strict regime at all costs. You might have days when you need to take your regular dose, so you're better off taking what you need and then going back to your scheduled regime. I guess i'm trying to say that you shouldn't stress yourself out when titrating off a benzo, haha.

Not much else to say, other than I hope this works out for you.


----------



## Tepsu (Oct 25, 2007)

Had a terrible night. Woke up at around 1am all sweaty and feeling extremely anxious and panicky. Took one extra 0,5mg pill and it soon helped so I could sleep. I have pms right now so I'm hoping I'll feel better in a few days (well - until it starts all over in 3 weeks time then...)

Just wondering if this is worth all the increased dp/dr and anxiety. Worried that I'll never feel any better with or without benzos.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have 76 days off benzos. You'll probably need something for sleep, I take melatonin, a natural sleep aid. The first 45 days I took Trazadone for sleep and the first 30 days took Depakote, an anti-seizure med. I am really really really glad to be benzo free today.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Absentis said:


> That is a prudent decision and you're taking the proper approach. My general advice for people who are slowly decreasing their dependence on a benzo (or any med for that matter) is not to feel pressured to stick to a strict regime at all costs. You might have days when you need to take your regular dose, so you're better off taking what you need and then going back to your scheduled regime. I guess i'm trying to say that you shouldn't stress yourself out when titrating off a benzo, haha.
> 
> Not much else to say, other than I hope this works out for you.


I disagree....if you are committed to stopping benzo use then gut it out and follow a prescribed taper schedule....any doctor will tell you this. It doesn't do any good to have the level fluctuate...and people who have been on benzos for a longer period have a tendency to keep relying on them and going back to the initial dose every time they have a bad day or increased anxiety. The key, especially with higher doses, is a very slow taper. I am on a small dose of klonopin as well as some other meds and I am planning to stop taking them all...with the benzo being the one that will require the taper. Since I am on 0.5 mg per day...my doc told me to cut that in half for 7 days then take that same dose every other day for 10 days then stop....and he said there will likely be some insomnia and some rebound anxiety for a period- he said if its too uncomfortable another med such as neurontin may be helpful.


----------

